# bumps



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago i noticed a couple of small bumps on my dog. at first i thought it was mosquito bites since she was outside more, and now its summer time. Now it has become like a rash, with a lot of bumps and losing some hair in certain places. I was told its allergies, and switched foods from wellness to eukenuba, and now tried this food called evo since it has no grains, has any one else had this problem and found a solution. I have a cream from the vet but it doesnt seem to be helping, and theyre not sure whats causing it, but i heard its a common problem. I just dont want ehr to be uncomforatble.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

she is 8 months old


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Bumps could indicate a staph infection that a round of anti biotics would clear up. What did the vet do to diagnose allergies? Did they do a skin scrape for mites or take a sample of the fluid in the bumps? Many vets are quick to hear that you have a pup on a kibble with grains and just blame allergies. Evo is a good food, it is part of the Natura buyout by Proctor and Gamble so keep an eye on the ingredients to see if they change them at all.

You can check out this site to see where your current and previous foods rate. IMO I don't like Wellness (they do have some good formulas, it depends which one, the Wellness Core I believe is pretty good) or Eukanuba, but Eukanuba is a big step down not up from wellness. I like Evo, it has too much protein for my lazy dogs, but is great for a high energy dog.

Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Edit: where are the bumps located?


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

thank you

they started off on her legs, but then spread to her body and along her back. the vet basically squeezed one and puss came out, and said it looked like allergies to her. I jsut started her on the evo over the weekend so it hasnt been long enough to see reults yet.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Legs and back? Not on the head anywhere? What about her feet, does she chew them? It seems strange that allergies would present only on the legs and back and not feet, head, ears. If it worsens and the food switch doesn't help I would get a second opinion.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

there are small spots on her face where she scrathces but not rele bumps, she does chew on her paws, and constantly chew on her legs where the hair is disappearing and the rash is exposed


----------



## Reagan3/22 (May 22, 2010)

Just noticed bumps on Reagan's belly and he has been scratching more then usual. We just switched food to Evo so not sure what's causing it but going to keep an eye on him. It could also be that we have had him on the harness for the last few days and it might have irritated his skin.


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

I have a 6 month old that is having this same exact problem. Its little bumps on the back of her legs, and then all the way up her back. Now she has some little dry patches of hair missing above her tail. Last time I was at the vet they checked it out and gave her an antibiotic, which they did go away. Now that the meds are all gone, they're back. They basically told me that puppies (esp pits) get this, kinda like pimples..? So I'm not quite sure whats going on. I'm going to make an appt with the vet next week to see whats up.


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

So I've reading alot of info on here from all these wonderful, knowledgable people  and I deceided to try the yogurt thing. And I must say, it worked! In just a day the bumps on her back have reduced like 50%. So she will be getting her scoops of yogurt everyday! lol Try it!


----------



## rx7guy707 (May 26, 2010)

*what is it?*

what is the yogurt thig? what do you do i need to try that.


----------



## SEBILEBLU (May 8, 2010)

RX,
I just give her a big scoop. She really likes it. Its helping me with the bumps shes getting. I haven't noticed a big differance in the hair loss tho, as I'm not sure that will help for that issue. I'm going to get her some cream for that. But if you notice the little bumps (as described in the prev post) try the yogurt.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

I would get a different vet. If your dog has bumps with pus then the dog has an infection and should get some antibiotics to clear it up. They should have done a skin scraping as well just to rule out mites. When I had a dog with demodex my vet just did the scraping for free. I've never had a dog with allergies but my brother is allergic to stuff and he gets bumps but they aren't filled with pus.


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i acctually had a friend who ahd the same problem and he saw her and told me to put a t shirt on her on hot humid days, or when she goes outside basically i tried it and put on cortisone cream and they cleared up, but i stopped after they went away and they came back but i will try the yogurt thing thanks. Ill post back with the results


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i jsut found out that gias( my pitbulls) mother and two other pups from her litter and a previous one had the bumps too and they were classified as mange. I was told they were given shot and antibiotics and it was cleared. does that make sense to anybody and if thats it is it that easy to clear it up. Is it a serious problem.


----------

